# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Castles and structures of Estalia

## thebax2k

Grobius Shortling was an aficionado of British History and architecture.  He used his love of both to flesh out the castles, towers, and towns of his imaginary countries of Estalia and Almondsey.  

The main page of his work can be found at  http://www.estalia.net/estalia/estaliapage.htm

On that page are links to scores of palaces, fortresses, castles, towers, cathedrals, taverns, and towns.  Although all the plans were done in MS Paint, Grobius got the absolute maximum out of the program.  Check out his plans for the Hierophant's Castle http://www.estalia.net/estalia/hiero.htm, Castle Paladrian  http://www.estalia.net/estalia/paladrian.htm and Chateau Nuorgk  http://www.estalia.net/almondsey/nuorgk.htm among many, many others.  

And if all that isn't enough, Grobius has a second, separate site devoted to imaginary castles at http://www.estalia.net/imaginary/index.htm.

----------


## RPMiller

Those were done in MS Paint?!?!? :Surprised: 

Now that is impressive! Thanks for the link. Lots of good stuff there.

Repped!  :Very Happy:

----------


## stargate525

I just found that site a couple of days ago, and it is one of the few times I can truthfully say I found myself openmouthed in astonishment.

----------


## pyrandon

Wow--nice find!!  Thanks so much.  (Said as I furiously hit the "bookmark this page" click...)

----------


## TheRedEpic

Alot of detail work crammed into those maps, as well as useful information. I wish there were more color and character in the map. Still maps should be as pretty as they are functional! Nice work :Smile: 

~Jared Blando
www.TheRedEpic.com

----------

